# SOS HELP- Friend's dad lost at sea mid pacific



## Nurit Katz (Jun 3, 2017)

Dear sailing community, 
Trying to source help as my friend's father, Richard Carr, is lost at sea, single-handing from Mexico to French Polynesia, since Sunday night May 28th at 9:30 pm PST. We have the US coast guard helping us and they are enlisting boats to search but I am trying to get the message as wide spread as possible in hopes of finding others in this sparsely-populated area.

His last known co-ordinates were 
Lat 6.538678
Lon -127.349439

His in-reach communication had him at WSW traveling at 1.24 knots. 
Winds were light so don't know if his weathervane was continuing to steer or whether he was drifting.
Recent attempts to ping his in-reach showed it is either off, or ran out of batteries (or worse).
He is not responding to their attempt to hail him on his SSB.
wdj4510 Freq: channel 8.291.0

He is in a 36 foot Union Sailboat (Celebration). Single-handing. Last communications seem to indicate extreme disorientation (probably extreme sleep deprivation) and letting us know he was saying goodbye. Coast guard said no other boats in the area where he was.

COAST GUARD INFO:
JRCC HONOLULU REQUESTS INFORMATION ON THE LOCATION OR STATUS OF SAILING VESSEL CELEBRATION CALLSIGN WDJ4510.
VESSEL DEPARTED PUERTO VALLARTA ON 02 MAY, DESTINATION HIVA OA, MARQUESAS ISLANDS WITH ESTIMATED DATE OF ARRIVAL 26 JUNE.
LAST REPORT VIA DELORME TRACKER WAS ON 28 MAY 2017 WITH POSITION 06 53N 127 35W COURSE 247T AT 0.7 TO 1.1 KNOTS.
VESSEL WITH 1 POB, 71 YEARS OLD CAUCASIAN MALE, NAME RICHARD CARR, IS BELIEVED TO BE IN DISTRESS.
SV CELEBRATION IS A 36 FOOT UNION CUTTER, WHITE HULL, WHITE SALES, GREEN DODGER AND TEAK TRIM.
VESSEL IS EQUIPPED WITH MARINE VHF AND SSB, AND IS POSSIBLY MONITORING DISTRESS AND CALLING FREQUENCY 8291 KILOHERTZ.
ANY VESSELS WITH INFORMATION ARE REQUESTED TO CONTACT USCG JRCC HONOLULU ON 808-535 3333 OR EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

uscg has stopped searching and richard is not gonna be searched for again, per daughter ali. 
richard i hope you turn up alive and well somewhere in hiva oa.


----------

